# Tip of my tongue



## shamblesuk

Come 'it's on the tip of my tongue'. Come si tradurebbe?


----------



## uinni

Hi!


			
				shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Come 'it's on the tip of my tongue'. Come si tradurebbe?


Ce l'ho sulla punta della lingua!  (it means I knew/know it/that but right now I cannot recall it)

Uinni


----------



## shamblesuk

Aaah, così ovvio!


----------



## uinni

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Aaah, così ovvio!


Why a frown? You should be happy of these cultural intersections! 

Maybe this one has a similar close English counterpart: "Hai perso la lingua?"

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> "Hai perso la lingua?"


 
Is that like "cat got your tongue"? (quando uno non parla).


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Is that like "cat got your tongue"? (quando uno non parla).


Well, there is a symilar phrase in Italian: "E la lingua; te l'ha mangiata il gatto?"  

Uinni.


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Well, there is a similar phrase in Italian: "E la lingua; te l'ha mangiata il gatto?"
> 
> Uinni.


Just a small typo Uinni.


----------



## moodywop

And while we're on the subject of idioms based on the word _tongue _how could _tongue-tied _be translated into Italian? I can't think of anything that matches the original

Carlo

PS Welcome back, Elisa & Uinni and Happy New Year to you both!


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Just a small typo Uinni.


 
Sorry. I just have been "sensitized" by those "perchè" in newspapers lately ... Everybody has his/her own idiosyncrasies...  

Uinni


----------



## uinni

Buon anno anche a te!


			
				moodywop said:
			
		

> And while we're on the subject of idioms based on the word _tongue _how could _tongue-tied _be translated into Italian? I can't think of anything that matches the original
> 
> Carlo
> 
> PS Welcome back, Elisa & Uinni and Happy New Year to you both!


 
un "banale" taciturno?
Altrimenti è un anchiloglosso o in senso figurato ha la bocca cucita  

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

moodywop said:
			
		

> And while we're on the subject of idioms based on the word _tongue _how could _tongue-tied _be translated into Italian? I can't think of anything that matches the original
> 
> Carlo


 Garzanti translates it as  muto, ammutolito
 taciturno, reticente.


----------



## Alfry

uinni said:
			
		

> Buon anno anche a te!
> 
> 
> un "banale" taciturno?
> Altrimenti è un anchiloglosso o in senso figurato ha la bocca cucita
> 
> Uinni


 
adesso sono davvero in difficoltà...
che cosa è un anchiloglosso?

fa forse riferimento alla anchiloglossia?


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> adesso sono davvero in difficoltà...
> che cosa è un anchiloglosso?
> 
> fa forse riferimento alla anchiloglossia?


 
Ohibò! Bien sûr!
In passato sarrebbe stato definito semplicemente "muto" e tanti saluti 
Era solo una piccola divagazione 
Però che ne dici di "bocca cucita" (anche se quest'espressione esprime una precipua volontà di non parlare?)

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

ah ecco, grazie
si direi che va meglio

grazie


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> ah ecco, grazie
> s*ì* direi che va meglio
> 
> grazie


 
Scusa, ma dopo aver tignosamente corretto il "perché" di Charles, mi sentivo in obbligo...  

Uinni


----------



## You little ripper!

uinni said:
			
		

> Ohibò! Bien sûr!
> In passato sarrebbe stato definito semplicemente "muto" e tanti saluti
> Era solo una piccola divagazione
> Però che ne dici di "bocca cucita" (anche se quest'espressione esprime una precipua volontà di non parlare?)
> 
> Uinni


It doesn't translate *tongue tied*. If a person is tongue tied they generally can't think of the words to say in response to something. The brain isn't communicating to the tongue what it should say. It can be from shyness or embarrassment.


----------



## shamblesuk

Non è questa 'Bite your tongue'



			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Ohibò! Bien sûr!
> In passato sarrebbe stato definito semplicemente "muto" e tanti saluti
> Era solo una piccola divagazione
> Però che ne dici di "bocca cucita" (*anche se quest'espressione esprime una precipua volontà di non parlare?)*
> 
> Uinni


----------



## uinni

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It doesn't translate *tongue tied*. If a person is tongue tied they generally can't think of the words to say in response to something. The brain isn't communicating to the brain what it should say. It can be from shyness or embarassment.


 
E quindi non ci rimane che "ammutolito" (che finora ho avuto solo sulla punta della lingua  ).

Uinni


----------



## uinni

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Non è questa 'Bite your tongue'


 
Probably! But I am not sure that you can always translate it by that phrase...

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Non è questa 'Bite your tongue'


 
Direi che "bocca cucita" è più "my lips are sealed" (someone who has promised or vowed to keep quiet).

"Bite your tongue"... hmmm.... non so (a parte da "zittati!"), forse "tieni la bocca cucita!"?


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Direi che "bocca cucita" è più "my lips are sealed" (someone who has promised or vowed to keep quiet).
> 
> "Bite your tongue"... hmmm.... non so (a parte da "zittati!"), forse "tieni la bocca cucita!"?


 
Elaine

Don't you bite your tongue when you would like to say something but you hold back to avoid the consequences?

_I really wanted to tell my boss what I thought of him but I had to bite my tongue. I need this job_


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Direi che "bocca cucita" è più "my lips are sealed" (someone who has promised or vowed to keep quiet).
> 
> "Bite your tongue"... hmmm.... non so (a parte da "zittati!"), forse "tieni la bocca cucita!"?


 
"Zittati!" - what a nice expression! I love it and I think I'll adopt this neologism.
In Italian "stai zitt@!"/"silenzio!"/"chiudi quella bocca" (lol: the editor transformed my sentence into an e-mail addres!)

Some examples.

Ehi, ragazzi; sulla nostra scoperta, bocche cucite!
Sulle indaginni in corso, i magistrati avevano le bocche cucite (this cannot happen in Italy!  )

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> Don't you bite your tongue when you would like to say something but you hold back to avoid the consequences?


 
Yes, if you say, "I'm biting my tongue", it means you are struggling not to tell someone something.

But if you say to someone, "Bite your tongue!", it means "Be quiet", "Don't say that!" or "You shouldn't have said that, don't say anything more!"


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Yes, if you say, "I'm biting my tongue", it means you are struggling not to tell someone something.
> 
> But if you say to someone, "Bite your tongue!", it means "Be quiet", "Don't say that!" or "You shouldn't have said that, don't say anything more!"


 
In italian "modersi la lingua" is used only to express "to be struggling not to tell someone something" or "to repent about telling someone something that should have been kept unsaid" (in this latter case it is used in the "passato prossimo/remoto").

Uini


----------



## ElaineG

> Ehi, ragazzi; sulla nostra scoperta, bocche cucite!
> Sulle indagini in corso, i magistrati avevano le bocche cucite (this cannot happen in Italy!  )


 
OK, that conferms it: our/their lips are sealed (as in the Go-Go's song, showing my age again!).


----------



## Alfry

uinni said:
			
		

> "Zittati!" - what a nice expression! I love it and I think I'll adopt this neologism.
> In Italian "stai zitt@!"/"silenzio!"/"chiudi quella bocca" (lol: the editor transformed my sentence into an e-mail addres!)
> 
> Some examples.
> 
> Ehi, ragazzi; sulla nostra scoperta, bocche cucite!
> Sulle indaginni in corso, i magistrati avevano le bocche cucite (this cannot happen in Italy!  )
> 
> Uinni


 
esiste comunque il verbo azzittire e la sua forma riflessiva azzittirsi

ed esiste anche il verbo zittire.


----------



## uinni

Alfry said:
			
		

> esiste comunque il verbo azzittire e la sua forma riflessiva azzittirsi
> 
> ed esiste anche il verbo zittire.


 
Naturalmente ma il zittarsi di Elaine è molto più simpatico ed eufonico; vuoi mettere con "azzittisciti"?!?
Chissà perché l'Italiano non è formato con un senso estetico linguistico assoluto (o forse è solo questione di gusti...).

Uinni


----------



## Alfry

Ad essere sincero anche a me piace perchè ha un bel suono ed è diretto.

E' anche possibile che sia un modo regionale (non saprei dire di quale regione) per dire "azzittisciti" (che comunque è raro). Magari Elaine lo ha sentito proprio qui in Italia. 

Io proporrei un referendum per farlo inserire nel vocabolario


----------



## ElaineG

I picked up "zittati" from my tutoring students; I don't know if it's Sicilian or something used only by those particular teenagers.

All I know is that when I wanted one of them to sit down and be quiet, it worked!   Who knows, maybe I made it up, and then they started using it....


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> I picked up "zittati" from my tutoring students; I don't know if it's Sicilian or something used only by those particular teenagers.
> 
> All I know is that when I wanted one of them to sit down and be quiet, it worked!   Who knows, maybe I made it up, and then they started using it....


"Zittati" is _*keep quiet*_ in Sicilian. My father kept telling me that all thru my childhood. That's why I'm such a reserved and distant individual now.


----------



## lsp

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Yes, if you say, "I'm biting my tongue", it means you are struggling not to tell someone something.
> 
> But if you say to someone, "Bite your tongue!", it means "Be quiet", "Don't say that!" or "You shouldn't have said that, don't say anything more!"


Especially as a superstitious reply. 

"If the Yankees lose..."
"Bite your tongue!"


----------

